# Devastated



## PoptartShop

I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss of Skye and what had happened.  <3
May she RIP over the horsey rainbow bridge. *hugs* So sorry.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I am so sorry.


----------



## Golden Horse

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## egrogan

Oh @carshon, I am so, so sorry to hear this. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## jaydee

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jenkat86

Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## karliejaye

I am so sorry for your loss. The void they leave when they go so suddenly is so painful. I hope you are surrounded by light and love in this tough time.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Im very sorry for your loss. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## GMA100

I'm so sorry. RIP Skye.


----------



## Prairie

I am so sorry. Hugs!


----------



## knightrider

My sincerest condolences to you. It is so hard when they are young--not only do you lose your love, but all your dreams as well. My heart aches for you.


----------



## natisha

I'm so sorry


----------



## tinyliny

that's so very sad to hear. I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you. I am truly sorry for you loss.


----------



## greentree

I am so sorry. Hugs to you...


----------



## updownrider

I'm so sorry.


----------



## LoriF

I'm really sorry to hear this, it doesn't seem fair at all to have this happen. I'm just really sorry.


----------



## gunslinger

That's one of my fears.....what just happened to you.

It's heartbreaking I know.

God bless you. I know it has to hurt bad.....


----------



## Whinnie

I am so very sorry.


----------

